# Small brag



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

This is a small lidded box with a finial that can be used as a ring holder and trinket box.
I put it in the WGO annual salon just for fun and this is what happened.
It is made of spalted soft maple.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nicely done Maurice.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats Maurice. That is a beauty and I can see why it did well.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice I would brag also


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice, only a retired dentist or a retired watch maker could have hands delicate enough to produce such finely crafted works of art. I'm sure that you weren't surprised at receiving the award. It's good to see you still turning.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well done & Congrats Maurice!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrats Maurice. None better and I have to agree with Harry. That is some fine work especially for your young age. Great work Maurice.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Looks like something a proctologist would use but lovely nonetheless!

Well done.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Worthy of a big brag, not a small one!


----------



## gregsayers2000 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice work and congrats Maurice.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

A fine piece of art! Well-deserved greetings!


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Congrats Maurice! I love spalted maple!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Huge achievement for a tiny, little thing! Greetings!


----------

